# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Εύκολη αυγοτροφή για ιθαγενή

## χρηστος

διάβασα το ποστ του jk21 για αυγοτροφη ιθαγενών πουλιών αλλά κάποια υλικά δεν μπορώ να τα βρω ξέρει κάποιος κάποια πιο απλη αυγοτροφη αλλά να μπορώ να βάλω μέσα έντομα ή αυγά μυρμηγκιών αποξηραμένα κ.α http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%BD%CE%AE

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ τι δεν βρισκεις απο τα υλικα; και τι ισως σε δυσκολευει (πιθανον ) περαν της ελλειψης καποιων υλικων  στην παρασκευη της ; στο ρωταω ωστε να ξερω τι ακριβως να σου προτεινω .παντως να ξερεις οτι οι δυσκολες εκτροφες (και των ιθαγενων ειναι ) θελουν και λιγο ζορι .... .Ειναι καποιες απο αυτες τις αυγοτροφες σε στυλ που σε βολευει;  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...86%CE%AE%CF%82

για να θελεις να βαλεις μεσα αποξηραμενα εντομα (υποθετω καποια σκουληκια ) ή αυγα μυρμηγκιων να υποθεσω οτι εχεις ηδη; να ξερεις οτι η χρηση τετοιων προιοντων σε ωμη μορφη (αβραστα ) ενεχει τους κινδυνους ως προς μεταδοση ασθενειων .αν δεν εχεις τετοια εντομα ,δεν βρισκω το λογο να μην κανεις χρηση σαλιγκαριου βραστου αφου διατροφικα ειναι αντιστοιχο .μαλιστα η χρηση ζωικης πρωτεινης περαν του αυγου σαν πηγη δεν εχει νοημα απο τη στιγμη που τα μικρα ειναι απογαλακτισμενα .οχι οτι πειραζει ποτε ποτε αλλα να αποτελει πολυ μικρο ποσοστο κατω του 5 % στο ημερησιο σιτηρεσιο

----------


## χρηστος

απλά ρωτάω αν σε μια απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφης αν μπορώ να βάλω μερικά έντομα και συγκεκριμένα αυτά

----------


## jk21

αν καταλαβα καλα θες λοπον μια συνταγη αυγοτροφης στην οποια να μπορεις να αναμειξεις την insest patee της ορλουξ .Ειναι μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη για ιθαγενη τυπου πατεε ( εχει εξτρα λαδι σε σχεση με τις τυπου dry  ) στην οποια εχουν προστεθει 25 % αποξηραμενα εντομα . δεν ειναι σκετα τα εντομα λοιπον .

η προταση μου σε αυτο που ζητας ειναι να κανεις την συνταγη του αυγοψωμου για καρδερινες που εχω προτεινει (και χωρις τα σαλιγκαρια )  και να το αναμιξεις σε ποσοστο 1 προς 1 με την τροφη σου .θα μπορουσα να σου προτεινω κατι τετοιο 
*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*αλλα θεωρω την παροχη αυγοτροφης με δικια μας επιλογη των αλευρων αντι της ετοιμης φρυγανιας σαφως ανωτερη ποιοτικα ,ειδικα αν σε αυτα περιλαμβανονται 1 ή και τα 2 εξτρα που γραφω της βρωμης και του αμαρανθου .με την προσμιξη του σε καποιο ποσοστο προσφερουν αμινοξεα οπως η μεθειονινη και η λυσινη που μαζι με τα υπολοιπα του σιταλευρου συνθετουν πληρη πρωτεινη αντιστοιχη της ζωικης .το καρθαμελαιο βοηθα την υγεια του αγγειακου συστηματος της καρδερινας αλλα και του συκωτιου της αφου ειναι τεραστια πηγη λιπαρων οξεων και οχι μονο .για να καταλαβεις μαζι με τα ιχθυελαια ειναι βασικο συστατικο σκευασματων στα φαρμακεια  κατα της συγκεντρωσης χοληστερολης στις φλεβες των ανθρωπων .εσυ βεβαια θα το αναζητησεις στα καταστηματα βιολογικων πολυ πιο οικονομικο (σαν γαιδουραγκαθελαιο ή distelol οπως γραφει συνηθως η ετικετα ) .στην αυγοτροφη να βαλεις σιγουρα ανακατεμενο και τον σπορο του oenothera biennis το λεγομενο στους εκτροφικους κυκλους σαν bella di notte  .στην περιοδο της πτεροροιας και του ντυσιματος επισης να βαζεις στην αυγοτροφη (αν δεν τον δινεις ξεχωρα ) και κια ή καμελινα

----------


## χρηστος

οκ σε ευχαριστώ 
θα  το δοκιμάσω

----------


## χρηστος

πήγα σήμερα σε ένα μαγαζί με βιολογικά προϊόντα για να πάρω ένα γαιδουραγκαθέλαιο που είχα παραγγείλει αλλά δεν μου το έφεραν και μου έδωσα προσωρινά μεχρι να φέρουν ένα σακουλάκι με κεφάλια από γαϊδουράγκαθο και μου είπαν να το βράσω είναι το ίδιο 
μπορώ να το βάζω στο νερό
μπορώ να κάνω αυγοτροφή με αυτό

----------


## jk21

Οχι σαφως δεν ειναι το ιδιο .το λαδι του συγκεκριμενου γαιδουραγκαθου ειναι το ελαιο του φυτου καρθαμου (carthamus tinctorius ) που εχει καποιες συγκεκριμενες  ιδιοτητες ειτε θρεπτικων συστατικων πχ ω3 λιπαρα οξεα σε καποιο σημαντικοτατο ποσοστο ειτε στην υφη του  αυγοψωμου (η υπαρξη λαδιου  σε μικρη ποσοτητα βοηθαει να τριβεται ευκολα  ) .αν βρασεις τον σπορο ενος αλλου ειδους γαιδουραγκαθου ,ουτε το ελαιο του (και να ειχε και κεινο γιατι δεν εχουν ολα σημαντικη ποσοτητα) εξαγεται ,ουτε καποια σημαντικη ουσια αν πχ ηταν αγκαθι μαριας γιατι η σιλυμαρινη του δεν ειναι υδατοδιαλυτη  .οσοι σου το ειπαν ειτε εννοουσαν κατι αλλο ειτε ... ασε δε το λεω .παντως το κοτσανι με τα σπορια πανω του μπορεις να το δωσεις στα πουλακια να επιλεξουν αν ειναι σποροι που τους αρεσουν ,απο μονα τους .
 αν μπορεις βγαλε φωτο τα κοτσανια και αν ξερεις και το ιδιο το φυτο που τα κοψανε ,μηπως αναγνωρισουμε το ειδος

----------


## χρηστος

στην σακούλα λέει ότι είναι το είδος carpus marianum

----------


## jk21

νομιζα οτι ηταν << κεφαλια >> απο το φυτο (ο ξερος ανθος ) αλλα εννοεις σπορους συσκευασμενους .ειναι αγκαθι μαριας 


*Αγκάθι Μαρίας  , ταραξάκο , αγγινάρα  για το συκώτι.*αν δεν στο τρωνε ,το προετοιμαζεις ειτε ως φυτρο (επειδη αργει και θελει 4ημερο αν θες βαλτο και νωριτερα να το φανε .σε ενδιαφερει κυριως η σιλυμαρινη του που ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχει .ομως προσεχε να το ξεπλαινεις καλα 

*Φύτρα-βλαστημένοι σπόροι για τα πουλιά μας*αν θες δοκιμασε να το βρασεις κιολας για κανενα 10 λεπτο οπως πχ εχω προτεινει και για την κινοα (εκεινη λιγοτερο ) .δεν το εχω δοκιμασει αλλα επειδη η σιλυμαρινη δεν ειναι υδατοδιαλυτη δεν χανεται

----------


## χρηστος

δεν κατάλαβες εννοώ τον αποξηραμένο ανθό μαζί με 5 εκ κοτσάνι

----------


## χρηστος

όταν το βράσω σε τι αναλογία να το βάλω στην ποτίστρα ή να βάλω χωρίς να το αραιώσω

----------


## jk21

οκ αρα βρηκες ολοκληρο κοτσανι ... ειτε δινεις το κοτσανι ετσι οπως ειναι ,που ειναι το καλυτερο γιατι δρα αντιστρεσσογονα η συλλογη των σπορων  και βλεπεις αν το τρωνε (αν μπορουν να το σπασουν θα το φανε σιγουρα)  ,ειτε το βραζεις λιγο και δινεις το σπορο στραγγισμενο και στεγνο σε καποια μικρο πιατακι ή αναμεσα στο μιγμα (Μονο αν ειναι ομως τελειως στεγνος σε αυτη την περιπτωση !!!! )  .το νερο το πετας

----------


## χρηστος

και 2 φώτο από τον αποξηραμένο ανθό και το λουλούδι

----------


## jk21

εχω την εντυπωση οτι πραγματι μοιαζει με ανθο απο αγκαθι μαριας αλλα θελω να μου πεις αν υπαρχει σπορος μεσα .μαλλον το κοψανε πριν σχηματιστει .... αν ναι τοτε παρε μια χουφτιτσα απο αυτο και βαλε στο μουλτι με την αυγοτροφη σου να γινει ενα και δωσε στα πουλια .θα το προτιμουσα με σπορο ...

----------


## χρηστος

θα βάλω όλο τον ανθό μέσα σε μα βιταμινοθηκη για να μπορούνε να τσιμπάνε με την ησυχία τούς 
άνοιξα έναν ανθό αν και κατατρυπήθηκα αλλά δεν βρήκα σπόρο μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να έχει  
μπορώ να βράσω έναν ανθό και να δώσω το ζουμί μαζί με το νερό τούς γιατί μου είπαν ότι κάνει καλό το συκώτι

----------


## jk21

μπορεις  ΧΡΗΣΤΟ .ολο το φυτο silibum marianum (carduus marianum ) εχει την ουσια σιλυμαρινη σε καποια μικρη ποσοστοση  αλλα η κυρια περιεκτικοτητα του βρισκεται στο καρπο του στην αρχικη μορφη σαν μικρα <<αχαινια >>      (σποροι στην αρχικη τους φαση )  μολις γονιμοποιηθει το θηλυκο μερος του ανθου (υπερος ) μεχρι και που θα εχουν ωριμασει .στη φυση τα πουλια τους τρωνε ημιωριμους 

http://www.gov.mb.ca/agriculture/cro.../bkq00s15.html


The active ingredients in milk thistle "seeds" (actually the achenes) are a                 group of related flavonolignan compounds collectively referred to as silymarin. Milk                 thistle is proven to be effective in the treatment of hepatitis, cirrhosis (e.g. due to                 excessive consumption of alcohol) and jaundice, and in protecting liver cells against                 toxins such as mushroom poisons from the death cup fungus (_Amanita phalloides_),  						chlorinated industrial solvents, and acetaminophen or  						certain other drugs’ overdose or prolonged treatment.


http://www.agriculturejournals.cz/publicFiles/06291.pdf

Milk thistle (Silybum marianum [L.] Gaertn.)
is a medicinal plant cultivated in agriculture. The
achenes, i.e. fruits of the plant, are commonly used
as a medicinal drug; they are the raw material for
isolation of different substances with liver-protection
activity



ομως δυστυχως η σιλυμαρινη δεν ειναι υδατοδιαλυτη ουσια για να εξαχθει με την μεθοδο του αφεψηματος .δες το που το αναφερει και η παρακατω ερευνα κατω απο εκει που λεει PHARMACOKINETICS .Αρα δεν νομιζω η ιδεα του νερου να ειναι καλη .σν το τριψεις ομως στην αυγοτροφη ,θα παρουν ολες τις ουσιες .


http://www.bioline.org.br/pdf?ph07043

----------


## χρηστος

ok έβαλα μερικά γαϊδουράγκαθα στις αυγοθήκες και έπεσαν με τα μούτρα τα αποξηραμένα λουλούδια που έχει το κεφάλι σχημάτιζε σπόρο και κάποια άλλα είχαν σπόρο και είχαν κάτι σαν φουντίτσα από πάνω

----------


## jk21

κατι σαν αυτα δηλαδη


c_neomexicanum3.jpg



 τα λεγομενα << αχαινια >>
αν σου τα τρωνε δωστε ετσι .ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος

----------


## χρηστος

ετσι είναι ακριβώς αλλά με μεγαλύτερο σπόρο
υ.γ τα έφαγαν κιόλας τα χρυσά μου   ::  ::

----------

